# كيفية عمل اللينك او الرابطة



## Thunder Coptic (15 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمة لجميع الاعضاء هل يمكن مساعدتى فى معرفة كيفية عمل اللينكات والروابط 
مع الشكر


----------



## marcelino (15 أغسطس 2010)

*وضح المطلوب بالظبط لانى مش فاهم


يعنى عايز تعرف ازاى تحط لنك فى الكلام او فى الصور؟؟
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمة اخى نعم هذا ما اريدة وضع لنك للكلام اريد ان اعرف الطريقة والرب يبارك حياتك :smi420:


----------



## marcelino (15 أغسطس 2010)

*شوف كده الطريقة دى كدة*

- اكتب الكلام الى انت عاوزة

2- حدد الكلام المراد تحويلة الى رابط

3- الضغط على ايقونة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





4- ستظهر لك شاشة تكتب فيها الرابط (اللينك)

بخصوص الصورة نفس الامر

1- تضغط على ايقونة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2- الوقوف على الصورة بالنقر عليها مرة واحدة فقط 

3- الضغط على ايقونة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4- ستظهر لك شاشة تكتب فيها الرابط (اللينك)
​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146823


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 أغسطس 2010)

شايمس قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146823


 
شكرا اخى الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

